
Star Trek Discovery: Season 2 was not that bad - LyalinDotCom
What do you folks think? really feel the show has improved from S1.
======
miiiiiike
I loved Season One. It had something to say.

At the time a lot of people were upset about the Lorca reveal. That he wasn't
evil enough, seemed to appreciate the non-human crew members instead of being
openly evilm etc, etc. That argument struck me as soft-headed. The really
insidious thing about prejudice is that it isn't always open or nakedly
vitriolic (I'm sure Lorca could have "a lot of Kelpien friends"). It scary to
think that the people in charge don't necessarily have our best interests at
heart but can still be seen as "likable" or "leadership material". In Season
One you were encouraged to look for the cracks and it felt like the best of
Star Trek.

It never made it to screen but Mirror Lorca actually destroyed the Buran after
the crew discovered that he was from the Mirror Universe. The way Lorca just
blinked uncomprehendingly after Burnham said something to the effect of: "You
didn't have to do this, we would have helped you get home. It's who we
[Starfleet] are." was brilliant. I see this all the time, people to skulking
around or trying be manipulative when they could have just stated their case
plainly and asked for help.

Season One wasn't perfect and I loved a lot of Season Two (the cast is great
and Pike is easily my favorite captain) but Season Two didn't have much to say
about our times. Control (a rampaging AI of our own creation) was dumped into
our laps mid-season. Instead of getting a meditation on the modern angst
surrounding AI, we got a splashy time-travel story with an "Armin Tamzarian"
ending: "Let us never speak of this again."

Star Trek was meaningful to me as a kid. Not in the "I want to go to
conventions and read books about how EPS conduits work" nonsense kind of
meaningful. Meaningful in the "tiny Mike likes his morality plays" kind of
way. I want a series to say something more than I want it to fit into canon.

~~~
miiiiiike
Thought about it a bit more.. Hopefully Season Three will have a shabby future
Federation and a "Rise and Fall of the Roman Empire" vibe.

------
dangerface
I liked the first season, it wasn't very treky but it was a decent sci-fi show
but the second season was truly awful no part of it was good.

!SPOILERS!

After a season and a half of not talking they suddenly decide to give the
robot girl a name and back story only to kill her off an episode later? thats
not how you setup a story or develop a character arch.

They made such a big deal of it too like she was a fan fav, I was rolling on
the floor laughing when they give her the big send off and she had so little
character that the only thing her friends can say about her is "I liked her
because she was a robot and I have head gear."

Truly an awful show, not to mention the main story and klingon guy.

------
dev_north_east
I stopped watching early in the season. The episode with the severed babies
head... where it became clear that we're gonna get a spin-off about StarFleet
spies... No thanks, as a lifelong Trekkie it felt strange to switch off. But I
started watching the Orville and am loving it.

~~~
blinky1456
I think that scene was completely unnecessary, and also out of character for
the rest of the show.

It's strange to think about too. No nudity, but will show a severed baby's
head..

------
neilsimp1
Watching both seasons through the "this isn't _exactly_ OG Star Trek" lens has
made both seasons pretty darn enjoyable for me. The Orville is close to a
classic Star Trek feel, and that show has filled that void for me.

------
thedevindevops
They need to get their plot pacing sorted out, there's whole blocks where the
plot creeps along snail-pace then you have to rewind to catch something that
whiplashed past. i.e. the last 10 minutes of the leaving the mirror universe
episode

------
swayvil
Star Trek Discovery is consistently a pile of flaming garbage. Both seasons.

------
Cypher
Better than 1 but still terrible.

